# Solved: Ubuntu on flash drive with persistent file



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I`ve been trying to get Ubuntu on flash drive with persistent file and finally i did it but when i tried to install VLC player and some updates they wouldn`t install. I went back and used a different iso file but it tells me it has the persistent file but every time i boot up i have to re-install flash. it doesn`t hold any changes i`ve made.I`m using:
Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.8.8
Ubuntu 12.04 iso
Anyone any thoughts on this?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Ubuntu 12.04 is still in 'Beta' (testing) stage so there will be bugs and glitches.
Have you tried the previous stable release 11.10 or latest Long Term Support release 10.04 (which will hand over to 12.04 in due course)?


Richard


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Haven`t tried 10.04 but i will and will post back with the results.


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

The purpose of the Universal USB Installer is to put LiveCD images on a USB stick and allow you to boot them. By their nature, LiveCDs aren't persistent. So your problem is not really a Linux problem but rather a Univeral USB problem and their support forum would probably have more answers. That said, if all you are trying to accomplish is having Ubuntu boot and run from a USB stick, there is a utility on the Ubuntu LiveCD for installing to a USB stick. It installs as if to a USB HDD and not as a LiveCD on a USB stick.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

A Linux can be installed in a flash drive same as an internal hard disk. The problem is the sequential read is not ideal for a flash drive so booting is very slow. Also the initrd needs to be tailored for such an installation.

In a persistent-file installation the Live CD image has to be expanded to 3 to 4 times.

Some distros like Puppy provides both types of installations.

For performance the full installation of a Linux on a USB device is best done on an external hard disk. Flash drives are more suitable for Live CD image install.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I`ve finally gotten the persistent file to work by changing to an earlier Linux Ditribution but unfortunately now i cant get the internet from a dongle to work, wireless is fine but i don`t have wireless when on the road so i`ve reverted back to the live cd which will work fine with the internet but just that i have to set it up every time.
I have a new hdd ordered so hopefully all will be well soon.
Thanks all for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## techguru81 (Mar 28, 2012)

devil said:


> I`ve finally gotten the persistent file to work by changing to an earlier Linux Ditribution but unfortunately now i cant get the internet from a dongle to work, wireless is fine but i don`t have wireless when on the road so i`ve reverted back to the live cd which will work fine with the internet but just that i have to set it up every time.
> I have a new hdd ordered so hopefully all will be well soon.
> Thanks all for all the help and suggestions.


could i suggest 11.0/11.1 of ubuntu i run it in virtual machine on a laptop and the wireless works fine however im not using a usb stick just an SSD


----------

